
Show HN: Write Games with Python in Godot - touilleMan
https://github.com/touilleMan/godot-python
======
touilleMan
If you don't know Godot game engine
([https://godotengine.org/](https://godotengine.org/)), you should definitly
give it a try ;-)

Godot use a Python-inspired custom language for scripting called GDScript(it's
not a NIH syndrome ^^:
[https://docs.godotengine.org/en/stable/about/faq.html#what-w...](https://docs.godotengine.org/en/stable/about/faq.html#what-
were-the-motivations-behind-creating-gdscript))

This approach works great but I felt "Python-inspired" is never enough so I
made a plugin embedding the full Python interpreter in all it glory !

Now you can pip install the whole Python ecosystem (including binary packages
such as Numpy or Pytorch) and use it into Godot.

Another cool thing about this is you can write your game code in Python to
iterate fast on it, then use Cython later on to optimize it and get almost
native performances !

